# I am losing what little I've got left....



## AprilSun (May 9, 2018)

and that is memory. Last night a friend of mine called asking me if I remembered how to use her scanner. I asked her if she was talking about the one that is like mine and she responded with, "No, it's the new one". I asked her, "You have a new one" and she came back with, "Yes, you went with me just last month and then you installed it for me". I could not remember that at all. I thought she had me mixed up with someone else. But, the more we talked; some of it started coming back to me. 

This was a little bit before 9:00 and I had gone to bed to watch TV so I could "thaw out" as I told her because you can't watch TV in my living room without a vent behind you blowing out cold air this time of the year and it was blowing frequently. When she called, I was sleepy but I didn't think I was that sleepy. She has called asking for help many times before and this has never happened until last night. This had bothered me since then. Has this happened to you?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2018)

Yes, absolutely...very similar , and it worries me too.

 Both my daughter and husband will say exactly that kind of statement, and I have no recollection, until they go into great detail..and even then sometimes I'll tell them they've got me mixed up with someone else..that it wasn't me etc..I just can't recall it..

They get extremely frustrated with me at times..especially my daughter.. and it does worry me a lot, although tbf I've never had the greatest memory. I can remember things from years ago... but things like you describe of late just disappear from my memory even if it was only weeks ago..

People joke about going upstairs and forgetting what i went up for, or where did I put my specs etc...but it's more serious than that tbh.  

I'm a very good driver, always have been, never had a ticket etc...and everyone calls me the Human sat nav because I never get lost, don't need a map or Satnav ( although I have the latter)... but just 2 days ago I was driving in a strange town , I took a turn on what had been a one way road all the way along , and was faced with a fork in the road leading to a roundabout. I thought the fork was leading left and right directions (one way) which they often do here.. and I took the right fork, only for my husband to shout..Get over you're on the wrong side of the road!!!!!...and I was ...it wasn't a one way split fork, it was 2 way and only by the grace of God did I not have a head on collision... although plenty of horns blaring!!

I keep everything important written in a Diary now and on a chalkboard in the kitchen


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

Amyloid Plaque -- REDUCE THIS PLAQUE

http://www.raysahelian.com/amyloid.html

I work with Grape Seed Extract and have read about Coconut Oil and reducing Amyloid Plaque...read Dr. Mary Newport's info on CO use with her husband and Alzheimers.

Get rid of aluminum pots/pans...I did years ago...even foil.


https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080617165716.htm


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2018)

I don't and never have had any aluminium pots or pans... and I'm allergic to coconut in all it's forms . I changed from using baking foil to Greaseproof  baking paper  a couple of years back.. 

I'll go and have a read of your link JIH


----------



## AprilSun (May 9, 2018)

Since I made this post this morning, I looked up depression and memory loss because I have been depressed lately. It stated that depression does cause short term memory loss and then it went on to list other symptoms of depression. I have been noticing several of those symptoms lately so that could be part of it also.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

I'm adamant about magnesium and there is a lot of info on Deficiency in our population.  Mag is important too for heart and depression and so so much.

http://www.mgwater.com/dur16.shtml


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2018)

I was thinking  that too aprilsun...because since I took early retirement 10 months ago my health has been bad and I've been hospitalised several times for physical ailments  , and it's caused me to feel really at a low par..  , and I wondered  if that might be the reason for my lack of memory ..although I don't think it's all of it.. ..


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2018)

I was born with nothing....and I still have most of it left.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

I know many older people who play a LOT of bridge and their minds are sharp.  My friend just died at 95 and she was sharp as a tack.  She played a lot of bridge....the memory card game.  I played a lot of bridge and due to a nasty knee issue I've had to give it up, can't sit for hours at bridge table and gave up driving.   But I believe the supplements are VITAL....


----------



## Lara (May 9, 2018)

Lack of sleep or too much sugar is a big part of short term memory loss too I think. Exercise, water, and eating your greens everyday helps. 

When my daughter was living with me for 4 months recently, I said to her, "I keep forgetting things". She replied, "Yes, it's alarming even. Not too long ago you weren't like this". I asked my doctor so she had me draw the hands of a clock to say 7:40 on a piece of paper. I had no problem so she said I'm fine. 

I still felt bad a few days later about my daughter saying my memory was "alarming even" so I told her when I got home that it made me feel bad. My daughter replied, "I never said that to you." I laughed and said, "Well, aren't we a pair" :laugh:


----------



## jaminhealth (May 9, 2018)

Here is a lot of good info from Life Extension on keeping the mind:

http://www.lifeextension.com/magazine/2013/3/nutritional-strategies-to-combat-alzheimers/page-02


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> and that is memory. Last night a friend of mine called asking me if I remembered how to use her scanner. I asked her if she was talking about the one that is like mine and she responded with, "No, it's the new one". I asked her, "You have a new one" and she came back with, "Yes, you went with me just last month and then you installed it for me". I could not remember that at all. I thought she had me mixed up with someone else. But, the more we talked; some of it started coming back to me.
> 
> This was a little bit before 9:00 and I had gone to bed to watch TV so I could "thaw out" as I told her because you can't watch TV in my living room without a vent behind you blowing out cold air this time of the year and it was blowing frequently. When she called, I was sleepy but I didn't think I was that sleepy. She has called asking for help many times before and this has never happened until last night. This had bothered me since then. Has this happened to you?


I can't even remember not packing all my pills for the day in my purse. I get to work and realize I took them out of the original bottle and put them right back in without realizing it. Then I'm short on meds I need for the day. I would use those caddies but they pop open in my purse and then I've got pills everywhere.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I was thinking  that too aprilsun...because since I took early retirement 10 months ago my health has been bad and I've been hospitalised several times for physical ailments  , and it's caused me to feel really at a low par..  , and I wondered  if that might be the reason for my lack of memory ..although I don't think it's all of it.. ..


Perhaps since your retirement, your mind is not getting the stimulation it needs. Our brains seem to stagnate if they are not made to work.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2020)

It happens to me.

My mind goes blank over common everyday things and it only seems to get worse when I try to force myself to remember.  The other day I couldn't remember the name of my great-niece, it came to me several hours later.

My mind is getting like one of these old jukeboxes.  Everything is still there but sometimes it's hard to find it when I need it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Perhaps since your retirement, your mind is not getting the stimulation it needs. Our brains seem to stagnate if they are not made to work.


I am absolutely sure you're right Rosemarie.. ..but in the current climate I have no idea how to stimulate it any more. I don't see or speak to people outside my own household.. aside from whatsapping and the occasional call. I already keep my brain active a little, doing crosswords and word games.. other than that I have no idea how to improve my memory. I even spoke to my Doctor about it thinking I may have PD as my father had but a few tests proved I don't have it..so I'm unsure what to do , and it's a big concern for me


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 3, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> and that is memory. Last night a friend of mine called asking me if I remembered how to use her scanner. I asked her if she was talking about the one that is like mine and she responded with, "No, it's the new one". I asked her, "You have a new one" and she came back with, "Yes, you went with me just last month and then you installed it for me". I could not remember that at all. I thought she had me mixed up with someone else. But, the more we talked; some of it started coming back to me.
> 
> This was a little bit before 9:00 and I had gone to bed to watch TV so I could "thaw out" as I told her because you can't watch TV in my living room without a vent behind you blowing out cold air this time of the year and it was blowing frequently. When she called, I was sleepy but I didn't think I was that sleepy. She has called asking for help many times before and this has never happened until last night. This had bothered me since then. Has this happened to you?


I have forgotten stuff I have done but never to that extent. 

I don't know what to say about it.  Maybe it wasn't that big a deal for you to remember it.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 3, 2020)

So far, I haven't had any real memory issues, but a couple of friends of mine do.  Both have told me that their doctors had specialists examine them and both are in the early stages of Alzheimer's.  They both are now on medication, and are doing well.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 3, 2020)

You have lived a long life and your memory banks are full. Anything not hanging off the recent overflow needs time to recall. Think looking for a particular book back in the stacks at the library. Even with using the card catalog, it's going to take time to find it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 3, 2020)

What amazes me is the hideously small things I can remember going was back to the age of 5 and most are totally meaningless. Like everyone here I catch myself suddenly without recall of a name that I should never forget to how to spell a simple word.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2020)

jaminhealth said:


> I know many older people who play a LOT of bridge and their minds are sharp.  My friend just died at 95 and she was sharp as a tack.  She played a lot of bridge....the memory card game.  I played a lot of bridge and due to a nasty knee issue I've had to give it up, can't sit for hours at bridge table and gave up driving.   But I believe the supplements are VITAL....


It can be difficult to tell whether your friend played bridge _*because*_ her mind was sharp, or if playing bridge _*made*_ her mind sharp.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2020)

This happens to many people as they age.  I think some people don't want to admit it, maybe because they confuse forgetfulness with stupidity.
I will sometimes forget the name of a famous person I see on TV & the name will come back to me hours later.
I recently saw a movie with Sammy Davis Jr.  I've known his name & face for 60 years, but for several hours, I couldn't remember his name.
The memory loss varies from person to person - just as physical limitations vary.  Some people can play tennis at 80, while others can't walk at 70.
I don't believe there are any supplements or vitamins that can help with memory.  The brain is part of the nervous system & it's rare for nerves to regenerate.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Get over you're on the wrong side of the road!!!!!...


.... and here we thought you'd come to America for a visit!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm less worried about forgetting stuff than doing dumb stuff.


----------

